# ambivalence



## Stephie1806

Καλησπέρα!
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Πώς μπορώ να εκφράσω: 
Υπάρχει αμφιθυμία όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. ?
Θα μπορούσα να πω: There is ambivalence concerning this topic. ?


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα!
Θεωρώ πως είναι μια χαρά. Θα το έγραφα και εγώ έτσι, προσωπικά.


----------



## Stephie1806

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Stephie1806 said:


> Καλησπέρα!
> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Πώς μπορώ να εκφράσω:
> Υπάρχει αμφιθυμία όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. ?
> Θα μπορούσα να πω: There is ambivalence concerning this topic. ?


Ως Ελληνίδα, πώς θα έλεγες ότι είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ αυτής της λέξης και αμφιβολία;


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ως Ελληνίδα, πώς θα έλεγες ότι είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ αυτής της λέξης και αμφιβολία;


Η διαφορά μεταξύ αμφιθυμίας και αμφιβολίας;
Είναι πολύ διαφορετικές λέξεις μεταξύ τους. 
Η αμφιθυμία είναι η "ύπαρξη 2 διαφορετικών συναισθημάτων στην ψυχή κάποιου" (τα οποία ενδέχεται να αντιφάσκουν μεταξύ τους). Για παράδειγμα, όταν κάποιος είναι χαρούμενος και θυμωμένος ταυτόχρονα.
Αμφιβολία είναι αυτό που στα ισπανικά θα έλεγες "duda". Η επιφύλαξη και σκεπτικότητα σχετικά με κάτι.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Λοιπόν καταλαβαίνω. Ευχαριστώ! Αντιφάσκω;


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Λοιπόν καταλαβαίνω. Ευχαριστώ! Αντιφάσκω;


Contradict/contradecir


----------

